# Another CiCAR Review - This time Fuente Anejo 46



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Just another installment of the newly dubbed CiCAR reviews...I smoked a beautiful Fuente Anejo 46 from December 2007, but was just told that they didn't actually produce any last year, and Christmas 2007 release was from 2006 production (Fuente source).

I haven't mentioned this before, but many times I may describe a taste in terms of the following: 

tastes like the smell of...

That might shed better light on some Cigar Aficionado ratings too!  I mean, who has tasted pencil lead and leather, for example? Anyway, on the review!

This beauty felt and smelt great! The pre-light smell/draw was that of raisins and nuts and a certain fuente sweetness. Initial puffs were like toasted nuts, sweet cherries (subtle) and that sweetness again! Then about halfway through, notes of leather and pencil lead came through (not a flavor you THINK would be good, but it adds complexity to the cigar). The last two flavors remained through to the end, giving it a somewhat acidic resemblance. The cigar burned evenly and had a perfect draw...I believe the cigar might be better with some age. Nothing beats the freshie 2006 I smoked straight from the box 2 years ago though 

Can anyone guess the location of the LAST picture? 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

One of my all time favorites.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

mountchuck said:


> One of my all time favorites.


Same here!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You gota love the Anejo!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice review!! You smoke some awesome cigars while driving!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Anejos are one of the best cigars there is, In my opinion!! Always have the 77 and 50 in the humidors!! love them!!


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

The portrait's of Arturo Fuente Sr. I'm guessing you're in Tampa Sweethearts.

Found a full image of the painting here.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

MMarsden said:


> The portrait's of Arturo Fuente Sr. I'm guessing you're in Tampa Sweethearts.
> 
> Found a full image of the painting here.


Ding ding ding! And we have a winner...though no prize is being awarded, other than the knowledge that you, sir, are smart!


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

SVB said:


> Ding ding ding! And we have a winner...though no prize is being awarded, other than the knowledge that you, sir, are smart!


The best prize of all! Can't smoke it though. :biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice review as usual ,i still have the one you sent me,saving it for a rainy day....Cant wait to fire it up!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Anejo means the best


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

matt257 said:


> Nice review!! You smoke some awesome cigars while driving!


Cigars are meant to be smoked! Plus, I find that my senses are hightened when multi-tasking (smoking, driving, taking pics, deciphering tastes and smells, etc.)


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice review


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the review! Might have to fire up the one I have. BTW, how come I can never find these in B&Ms?


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

My shop is literally one minute from the tampa sweethearts place sometimes I go in there just to check out what they have in almost allways leave with something though


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

xavier_chino said:


> My shop is literally one minute from the tampa sweethearts place sometimes I go in there just to check out what they have in almost allways leave with something though


Living that close to TS would be hazardous to my health/credit card balance.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

driving, smoking, taking pictures, and reviewing...quite the multi-tasker


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

SVB Mike did a good guess. Doesn't DING DING DING mean he won an Anejo?
Just teasing - they are a great cigar.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

love smoking while driving...eleminates the road rage. lol.. nice smoke


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> Thanks for the review! Might have to fire up the one I have. BTW, how come I can never find these in B&Ms?


You can only find them at Christmas time, and even then, they are usually sold in 5 minutes...unless of course you live here in Tampa


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Gotta love it!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Pics Dude


----------

